# Pictures of the ACE bike finished



## s_carrigan1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have finally finished  my 1940 ACE bike that I have been working on for the past year. Painted it myself and then had a Pro pinstripe it. Not real sure how correct it is, went on my instinct and what research from various places could provide. Must have gotten fairly close as I won 1st place in restoration at Sunday's Cyclefest in Sacramento, Ca. Almost afaid to ride it now-but not quite!


----------



## jwm (Jun 11, 2012)

That is one sweet ride. It must have been fun cruising that bike in the ride up in Sacramento.

JWM


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jun 12, 2012)

s_carrigan1 said:


> Hello everyone, I have finally finished  my 1940 ACE bike that I have been working on for the past year. Painted it myself and then had a Pro pinstripe it. Not real sure how correct it is, went on my instinct and what research from various places could provide. Must have gotten fairly close as I won 1st place in restoration at Sunday's Cyclefest in Sacramento, Ca. Almost afaid to ride it now-but not quite!




Great job on the bike, I like the fact that you made the effort to paint it yourself.  Beautiful  job and as you can see that it paid off by winning 1st place.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 12, 2012)

*nice*

good lookin bike


----------



## snickle (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! Very nice indeed! Congrats!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice restore,Looks great.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Im Diggin' It!


----------



## robertc (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome bike, great paint job and congratulations on the win.
Robert


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a great looking bike. I wish I could luck onto something like that.


----------



## MR D (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice job, looks very good to me! What did you use to paint...rattle can?

Mr D


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

Did you have the rims chrome plated or find some that were already chrome?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 18, 2012)

Bueatiful job on the Ace.  There's something about doing it yourself that makes that 1st place ribbon a bit more special!  Love the long pull handlebars too.


----------



## s_carrigan1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*about my paint job*

Thanks everyone for your comments and praise. I used dupli-color rattle cans, didn't even know that cardinal red is kind of correct. It is a Ford color. The white is Ford pure white, not as white as pictures, kind of antique looking? or maybe a little worn... SC.


----------



## s_carrigan1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*replyt to your paint question*

First, Thanks to everyone for your comments and praise. I used Dupli-color auto paint in rattle cans. Ford Cardinal red and Ford pure white. Costs way to much to do it this way though. Nex time I will find one of those places that will fill a big spray can with auto paint. Or maybe i will get a 220 plug for my comp. and learn to use my $230.00 paint gun! Sure was more work that I thought it would be, filled and sanded the fenders for houirs and hours... SC.


----------



## s_carrigan1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*about the rims*

I bought the rims as slight 'blems' from bicycle bones, they have just enough 'blems' and such as to look kinda correct...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 18, 2012)

Great bike, you look so proud next to your baby, a real labor of love
I love the struts too...! Congrats......!!!


----------

